# Rt. 301 bridge 5/25



## Otter (Jun 18, 2004)

Went out in Bwoodhouse's bass boat down to the lower Potomac on Saturday. Fished the warm water (54) discharge at the power plant.

We threw all kinds of lures for a couple of hours w/ no luck. Switched over to cut herring and landed a small rock (first of the year) and a catfish. Brad and I were both actually reeling up to change bait when we realized we were both hooked up.

We landed about 8-10 more cats, no rocks. Some of the catfish were up to 20lbs though, lots of fun on the light gear. 

Couple of pics below. All in all a great day on the water. Thanks again bro.


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Man you are a fishing maniac! Got to start
getting you out to the big pond for
some of our saltier friends.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

If you guys have boat, you should try around DC, around those bridges.


----------



## Otter (Jun 18, 2004)

CrawFish said:


> If you guys have boat, you should try around DC, around those bridges.


Do you think it would be worth trying to target rock in the Potomac pretty soon? I hear of a few big ones taken each year, from Haines Point and around Fletchers, but they seem fewer and farer(?) between than say someplace on the bay.

We were talking about motoring up near Fletcher's to cast for shad and drop bait for rocks here pretty soon.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

The best place right now would be around 14th st bridge, April is even better, wait till you see the Dogwoods.  I've caught bigger fish in the Potomac than the bay. If you were to fish around Fletchers, try liveline a herring with no weight on the edge of the current. I has only be able to do that from shore and would have to reel and recast all the time cuz of the angle.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Otter,

What Crawfish said is good. Definitely hit around the bridges, the 14th street bridge, the Woodrow Wilson bridge pilings is good when the current is running. Throw some pearl white sassy shads on a bucktail. 

If you head up river near Fletchers, that is a great area for a couple of reasons. One is the fact that it is good deep water with lots of structure. Two is the fact that the river gets real narrow in the gorge forcing the fish to travel in a tighter path. Stripers and white perch. Just be careful about the current and rocks. Seen a couple of boats lose props and ding the fiberglass. The current is really strong so be careful. 

FB


----------



## bwoodhouse (Oct 13, 2003)

*Otter....*

thanks for posting those pics - for a windy, cool and mostly cloudy day it was a good time - real good time.


----------

